# This is how I roll - part 2



## plamenppp (May 12, 2011)

Some silver - 2.753 kg of silver converted in 999 purity.
Buying scrap jewels is time consuming and expensive task. Buying contact silver from noobs - priceless! 
Look at the plastic glasses - about 800 grams in each one - 80% and 90% silver.
The coins - not so good - 50% and 83% silver.


----------



## element47 (May 12, 2011)

Thanks for posting your pix!

What do you plan to do with your 80% and 90% coins? 90% US coins are no problem, they are very liquid. Canadian 80% coins are perfectly good silver but I often find they fetch atrocious prices. I guess what I am asking is, do you plan to save up enough mass in the various categories and then nitric > cement out > electrorefine ?

Or just sell them as they are. 

What's "contact" silver? You mean from electrical contacts? 

I guess I am just asking you more specifically how you "roll". 

TIA!


----------



## goldenchild (May 12, 2011)

I estimate about 1.1 gallons of nitric to digest. Please let us know how much you use if you refine it all.


----------



## plamenppp (May 13, 2011)

How I roll? This is form an US hip-hop song. I liked it and I suppose it means "this is how i move" or "this is how I do it".
I intend to sell it the way it is. There are professional laboratories where they will refine it for 20-25$ per kg.

Contact silver is the silver used in contacotrs. It is usually shaped as "pills" and is welded with silver solder for bronze or brass plates. There are also walfram and ceramics "pills". They contain silver too - 20% or less.

I have never done electorefining before. I'm thinking of it but there is no point when they can refine it for 20-25$.


----------



## patnor1011 (May 13, 2011)

walfram - tungsten


----------



## plamenppp (May 14, 2011)

patnor1011 said:


> walfram - tungsten



correct


----------

